# Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose



## Marienkäfer (7. Sep. 2010)

Hallo

Im Mai habe ich mir von einenm Seerosenzüchter hier in der Gegend eine Seerose für tiefes Wasser ( 90 cm) gekauft. Diese wurde mir dort auch gleich in einen Korb  (mit Jute ausgeschlagen) mit einer Lehm-Erdemischung gepflanzt. Sie ist sehr gut gewaschsen und ich hatte heuer schon 9 herrliche Blüten. Leider wurde das Wasser ( 2500 L) nach ca 6 Wochen allmählich trübe. Erst dachte ich, dass  es daran liegt, dass sich das Wasser wieder einstellen muß , da wir ja sehr viel zum Einsetzten rausnehmen mußten. Also nochmal abgewartet. Es wurde aber leider nicht besser. Der Filter ist alle zwei Tage mit feinem Schlamm ziemlich verlegt. 
Wie bekomme ich das Wasser ohne Chemie wieder sauber? Liegt es evtl daran, dass die Pumpe relativ nah bei dem Korb liegt und deshalb soviel Sog entsteht, dass der Lehm rausgesaugt wird? Die Pumpe kann ich aber nicht woanders hinstellen.  Macht es Sinn, die Erde auszuspülen und dann nur mit Granulat ( Blähton-Zeolith-Kies) den Korb aufzufüllen? Bevor ich es vergesse! die Wasserwerte sind alle o.k.

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Hallo Marienkäfer,

nein, dass macht keinen Sinn, weil die Seerose das Substrat braucht. 
Du kannst höchstens die Seerose in einen geschlossenen Behälter setzen und dann weiter weg von der Pumpe. 
Aber auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr! Die Seerose solltest Du erst im nächsten Frühjahr umsetzen, wenn Du sie behalten willst.


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Hallo!
Meine Frage hat jetzt zwar nicht wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun, aber wann ist es an der zeit seine Seerosen runterzuschneiden, oder macht man das garnicht?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Hallo Butterfly,

eigentlich nicht unbedingt - man kann die gammeligen Blätter und Blüten rauszupfen - aber nicht mit Gewalt. Manche Seerosen nehmen das übel. Noch grüne Blätter würde ich gar nicht anfassen, es sei denn man hat eine "Monsterseerose" und sieht den Teich nicht mehr vor lauter Blättern.

Mehr Infos zu Seerosen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Danke der Antwort

Hab gedacht, man muss zum spätherbst die Seerose komplett freischneiden, aber denn lass ich es.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Hallo
Danke! Aber warum nicht mehr in diesem Jahr? Ich würde ja nur den kompletten Korb in einen geschlossenen Behälter umsetzen. Das tut doch der Pflanze nichts  oder? 
Das Wasser ist so trübe dass ich nicht mal die Fische sehe. 

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Eugen (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*



Marienkäfer schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist so trübe dass ich nicht mal die Fische sehe.
> 
> LG Marienkäfer



Das liegt aber garantiert nicht an der Seerose.


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Hallo Eugen

Doch!! denn vorher hatte ich perfektes Wasser. Bitte meinen Beitrag genau lesen  da steht was von Pumpe. 
LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Eugen (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22785


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Hi Egon

Bitte auf das Datum schauen! Der Beitrag ist schon lange übrholt   Anderer Filter, mehr Pflanzen und nun auch endlich eine gute Wasserbiologie. Selbt im Frühjar, wo alle wegen Algenblüte jammern, hatte ich keinerlei Probleme und klares Wasser.Dier werte sind alle Perfekt. Dass einwenig Schlamm am Boden ist,ist ja normal. Aber durch die Pumpe wurde die Erde aus dem Korb rausgesaugt un kann wegen der ständigen Umwältzung sich nicht absetzten.
Marienkäfer


----------



## Eugen (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schlammiges trübes Wasser durch neue Seerose*

Hallo __ Käfer,

ich hab sowohl das mir der Pumpe als auch das Datum gelesen.

Und wenn die Pumpe wirklich die Lehmerde aus den mit Jute ausgelegten Korb raussaugt,dann liegt es trotzdem nicht an der Seerose.
Sondern wohl eher an der Pumpe.
Vielleicht sollte man den Ansaugstutzen der Pumpe nicht direkt an den Korb stellen, oder die Stärke drosseln.
Den Korb mit "Granulat" zu füllen macht wenig Sinn.
Aber den Korb jetzt noch in einen Kübel stellen vll. schon.
Jetzt noch Umtopfen ist problematisch, hängt von der Widerstandskraft der Seerosen-Sorte ab.


----------

